# buying vs making nitric acid? most cost effective method?



## punkrooster1210 (Sep 29, 2016)

just starting up and trying to decide on buying vs making nitric acid. i found a local supply that sells 2.5l of nitric acid for $85 vs buying 32oz of sufuric acid, 1lb kno3 and a basic lab distillation kit totaling about $60... i have a few questions i hope u guys can help me answer! 
-how much nitric acid is produced via making it at home with 32oz of sulfuric acid?
- would it be cheaper to use the Muriatic acid, kno3 and copper method for homeade nitric acid? 
-will the cost of the lost copper be more than the gain of small gold recovery? 
-i know the copper can be recovered with aluminium, but it is heavily contaminated with aluminium. will using this again to make more acid contaminate the nitric acid or interfere with the aqua regia in anyway? 
-also for silver recovery, once the silver is collected via copper tube, can the nitric acid be reused? 

thanks so much guys!


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 29, 2016)

What have you been doing since Sat Feb 23, 2013 8:55 pm?

Jim


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 30, 2016)

Bahahahaha. Jim, you're awesome!

OP, i used to make my own nitric, was well and good for awhile. Then i stepped up and bought from dudadiesel... 10L for 230$.. pretty much the best thing I have done. Your time also costs money. And distilling/making nitric is time consuming.
Food for thought


----------



## Geo (Sep 30, 2016)

Take it from someone that almost died making nitric acid, it is much safer to buy it if you can. You only need nitric acid if you are working with silver. Nitrate substitutes work well for making aqua regia. I use nitric acid to clean up my concentrates from working with incinerated chips.


----------



## punkrooster1210 (Sep 30, 2016)

lol made one batch of successfull poor mans aqua regia and then promptly ran out of time to pursue the hobby any more. thanks for the input anyone know about the aluminum recovery of copper tho and if it would contaminate any further acid batches? i am very interested in silver refining from sterling silver dishware


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 30, 2016)

Take your time, while this may be a "hobby" for some. The amount of study and knowledge needed is just as much as the people doing it as "business"...especially to do it safely.

Forget the aluminum, cement copper with iron.

In the guided tour, read the dealing with waste thread.
..it should be a prerequisite before being able to post, in my humble opinion.


----------

